
Show HN: Gitstarred [TAKE 2] - Get GitHub stars in seconds - ransom1538
https://www.gitstarred.com/?hn2
======
fiatjaf
GitHub stars have no meaning anyway. Stuff like this will make that obvious
and make people stop comparing and judging software by the number of stars
they have on GitHub.

If GitHub were serious about stars they should limit the number of stars each
user could give based on some criteria like the number of stars they had
previously earned, or some other clever algorithm.

------
ransom1538
Ok. Ok. This version now has more github repros to choose from! Yes I know
some people _hate_ the idea, but, it's just for fun. No this weekend project
wont change how github works, or de-value github's star system.

~~~
ransom1538
375 stars given out so far!!

------
AdrianSetter
Visitors beware: the website linked is trying to extract personal data from
your browser, by using canvas data and other techniques.

Question for the author, why build this? Doesn't this give less meaning to
stars on GitHub? If I would use this to star random repositories and then have
bunch of random stars on my own repository, what's the value?

